# First time pickles



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 1, 2020)

Followed Al’s recipe, but boiled the jars to make them shelf stable. The wait is going to be terrible.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice. Love me some home made pickles


----------



## desertlites (Jul 1, 2020)

Once the wait is over and you try them I'm sure they won't be your last. I make several different  kinds. Took 3 jars to my daughter today- she loves them also.


----------



## xray (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice pickles Dave, it’s gonna be a hell of a wait!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice looking job.

Warren


----------



## tander28 (Jul 3, 2020)

I love following along with the non-smoker related stuff just as much as the smoked meats. I learn so much, can't wait to hear how they are!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 3, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice. Love me some home made pickles


Thanks Jake.  Have a good 4th buddy!
Dave


desertlites said:


> Once the wait is over and you try them I'm sure they won't be your last. I make several different  kinds. Took 3 jars to my daughter today- she loves them also.


I grew up on my Grandmother's homemade pickles.  I thought it was time to make my own.  Happy 4th!


tander28 said:


> I love following along with the non-smoker related stuff just as much as the smoked meats. I learn so much, can't wait to hear how they are!


I can't wait either.  Happy 4th, and most importantly, GO VOLS!

Dave


xray said:


> Nice pickles Dave, it’s gonna be a hell of a wait!


Yes it will be.  Going to start taste testing in a couple of weeks.  Happy 4th Ray.
Dave


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking job.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren.  Happy 4th!
Dave


----------



## smoothbiker (Jul 21, 2020)

Where is this Al's recipe?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2020)

smoothbiker said:


> Where is this Al's recipe?







__





						Garlic dill pickles UPDATE! READY TO EAT IN 3 DAYS WITH VAC CANISTER
					

I love dill pickles and I have been toying with dill pickle recipes for years. This one is the best I have ever come up with. All you pastrami guys need to try this, because a good pastrami sandwich needs a great garlic dill. Here is the recipe:  4 - 1 pint canning jars  2 lbs. pickling cukes  ...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 21, 2020)

Pickles look great Dave! I have about 30 jars of Al's garlic dills in the fridge I did back in February. Bout time to pop them open!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 21, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Pickles look great Dave! I have about 30 jars of Al's garlic dills in the fridge I did back in February. Bout time to pop them open!


Thanks John.  Just started tasting them.  Al's recipe is the bomb!

Dave


----------



## smoothbiker (Jul 21, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 22, 2020)

Those pickles look very good! I'll be starting my pickling phase soon myself.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Those pickles look very good! I'll be starting my pickling phase soon myself.


Thanks Steve!  I'm burning through a jar a day,  I need to up my game!

Dave


----------



## Steve H (Jul 22, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Thanks Steve!  I'm burning through a jar a day,  I need to up my game!
> 
> Dave



Roadside stands around here are starting to have fresh cukes. I'm waiting for the pickling cukes to show up. Then I'll do 5 to 10 pound batches. I use either Al's recipe. Or one based on his recipe. I just opened a jar that I did last Sept. The color on them is perfect. And still just as crunchy. Thanks to the Al's tip on soaking them in ice water. And using pickle crisp.


----------



## smoothbiker (Jul 22, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Thanks Steve!  I'm burning through a jar a day,  I need to up my game!
> 
> Dave



You're making me hungry!!! lol  I just made a batch, but wish I had Al's recipe before.  I'm going to try and make it work for green tomatoes cuz I loves me some pickled green maters!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 22, 2020)

smoothbiker said:


> I'm going to try and make it work for green tomatoes


Should work just fine . I have 2 jars of radish sliced up , and do jalapenos using it also .


----------

